# Getting a new shotgun!!!



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Alright, I have a 3 1/2 benelli nova right now, and soon I will be trading it in for a different shotgun...I just don't know which one yet.

It defiantly has to be a 3 1/2, pump action, and should only cost around $400-$600.

The only problem I have ever had with my nova was that the action was a little stiff for my liking, but other than that it was a solid gun.

I am a lefty so the browning bps was a shotgun that I was looking at because of the bottom ejection. The benelli super nova is another option that I was looking at because it seems the action is nice and silky smooth now.

What would you guy suggest?


----------



## steelheadslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Get the BPS in duck blind camo if they have it. I have 2 BPS's and they never fail to work. Being a lefty the top tang safety will be great for you. The bottom ejection won't mess up your line of sight either. It's a great gun and right in your price range.

I just checked and they do offer this pattern, at least on their website. It retails for $723 with a $75 dollar rebate but if you find a dealer, I'm sure he can save you quite a bit off that price.

Check with Browning first because I was looking for a Gold in duck blind camo and they decided not to manufacture that gun after promoting it on their website and catalog.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a lefty and have been shooting a BPS of one flavor or another for over 20 years. The BPS has a few minor design flaws that bug me, but overall I consider it the best built pump available. No question to me that it's the best lefty-friendly pump.

The main downside to the BPS is that it's heavy, due to it's all steel construction.

My go-to shotgun is a 3.5" BPS with 26" barrel, Shadow Grass/Dura Touch
finish.

Right now new BPS have a $75 rebate. You should be able to find a new one with camo finish for $550 or less before the rebate...


----------

